# Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10; 8:00pm



## ZÆ

*Game 4
 VS 
New Jersey Nets - Miami Heat
(2-1)------------(2-2)
Friday, November 10, 2006; 8:00 PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
Television Coverage: YES - ESPN - SunSports
Radio Coverage: WFAN - WQAM*

*Coaching Match-up*
 - 
*Lawrence Frank* - *Pat Riley*

*Team Match-up*



*Key Match-up*
<table bgcolor="black" border="1" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*Vince Carter*</th><td>*Dwyane Wade*</td></tr><tr align="center"><th colspan="2">*Head To Head Stats*</td><tr align="center"><td>PPG - 27.3</td><td>PPG - 23.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>RPG - 7.7</td><td>RPG - 3.2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>APG - 4.0</td><td>APG - 6.2</td></tr></tbody></table>​
<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 04 -- November 10, 2006
*Heat (2-2)* @ *Nets (2-1)*​ 
*Real's
Keys to the Game:* 

1. Perimeter defense - The Nets need to get agressive on D. They need to deny more shots on the perimeter. Putting Kidd on Wade will be a very good move as Kidd held Wade to 17 points their last meeting. They cannot let this team get wide open looks, especially down the stretch, where in the fourth quarter in the last game, as well as last year's Eastern Conference Semifinal series, the Nets were burned.

2. Use your bench! - The Nets will hopefully face a team like the Miami Heat or another elite team in probably the second round. However, this is game 4 of an 82 season, and now is not the time to shorten your bench. Marcus Williams, Antoine Wright, Boki Nachbar, Mikki Moore, and Cliff Robinson all need to get minutes. If someone like RJ is struggling on both ends of the floor, try to get a fresh body in there. The more experience the young and inexperienced players like Marcus and Antoine get against a elite team like the Heat, the better.

3. Stop the Heat's role players. The Heat have the luxury of depth. It is not just Flash and the Diesel out there, the Heat also have Alonzo Mourning, James Posey, Gary Payton, Udonis Haslem, and Antoine Walker. And just as any role players on a championship team do, these five have sacrificed personal stats and goals for the good of the team. James Posey and Gary Payton hit clutch shots down the stretch, thanks to the Heat's ability to spread the floor and move the ball. The Nets need a total team effort from everybody out there on the floor on defense to neutralize their depth.</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
Score Prediction Game: Heat @ Nets--11.10.06
For the latest news and information on the game check out NetsDaily.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*

Shaq has missed the last two games.

Watch him play this one.


----------



## mjm1

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*

Nets on ESPN *in *november?! well, thats a first.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*



GM3 said:


> Shaq has missed the last two games.
> 
> Watch him play this one.


Ya, I wasnt sure to keep him in the line up or not but I figured he will play. Especially against us.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*

Hell Yea He gonna play against us 
Just our luck but hopefully we can come out on top


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 7:30pm*

I thought the game started at 7:30


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 7:30pm*



Vinsane said:


> I thought the game started at 7:30


8:00

http://www.nba.com/nets/schedule/


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*



GM3 said:


> Shaq has missed the last two games.
> 
> Watch him play this one.


LOL Yes, theres nothing more gratifying for Shaq than to beat the Nets. :clown: 

Nets playing at home, i dont like my teams chances....then again we are going up against the Nets here :biggrin: 

Shaq is still day to day with the injury, but Zo as always has filled in nicely. If Zo starts and is in foul trouble, the Heat are in a big mess. our 3rd center (Doleac) is also injured. we're to thin in the middle at the moment, thats how the Sixers beat us last time.

should be a good game. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

If Zo played 30 minutes, will he accuse Riles of killing him?


----------



## bballfreak524

YankeeNETicS said:


> If Zo played 30 minutes, will he accuse Riles of killing him?


You just made my night. Thank you! :clap:


----------



## IbizaXL

YankeeNETicS said:


> If Zo played 30 minutes, will he accuse Riles of killing him?


no, cuz he isnt as sick as before? lol i dunno


----------



## Petey

Gio305 said:


> no, cuz he isnt as sick as before? lol i dunno


Haha, look it's Gio522 again!

Now as an admin, you know I can make it so that your name changes daily huh?



-Petey


----------



## IbizaXL

Petey said:


> Haha, look it's Gio522 again!
> 
> Now as an admin, you know I can make it so that your name changes daily huh?
> 
> 
> 
> -Petey


 :kissmy: 

i know youre an evil robot from outer-space, but you dont scare me!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dumpy

Antoine Wright can't be stopped.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I'm not sure how effective Uncle Cliffy will be, but he really needs this game to vindicate himself.


----------



## Real

Can't wait for this game. I forgot about it amid all the Rutgers hype.


----------



## ghoti

I put my bet down.

I won a billion on the Jazz game!


----------



## dshiznit5044

whoops i made a bet to the wrong team


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*



Gio305 said:


> LOL Yes, theres nothing more gratifying for Shaq than to beat the Nets. :clown:
> 
> Nets playing at home, i dont like my teams chances....then again we are going up against the Nets here :biggrin:
> 
> Shaq is still day to day with the injury, but Zo as always has filled in nicely. If Zo starts and is in foul trouble, the Heat are in a big mess. our 3rd center (Doleac) is also injured. we're to thin in the middle at the moment, thats how the Sixers beat us last time.
> 
> should be a good game. :cheers:


ha in NJ we hate Zo 2 bad im not going 2 this game i would have loved 2 boo his *** off the court


----------



## Krakista

So which Antoine / Wright will show up tomorrow? Ours, Walker or Dorrell?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Game 4 - Nets vs Heat, Friday, November 10, 8:00pm*



thenetsfan said:


> ha in NJ we hate Zo 2 bad im not going 2 this game i would have loved 2 boo his *** off the court


Zo isnt the only guy you have to think about booing. theres a 300 pound gorrilla heading your way, it seems he has recovered after a week off, and seems very eager to meet up with Jason "flop" Collins :clown: :angel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Krakista said:


> So which Antoine / Wright will show up tomorrow? Ours, Walker or Dorrell?


Definately one of the Wrights. Antoine Walker rarely shows up...


----------



## Aurelino

The first National TV game (Phoenix and Cleveland probably have 10 already). The Nets better show up.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wade2shaq said:


> Definately one of the Wrights. Antoine Walker rarely shows up...


 except to the all you can eat buffet at the Sizzler.


Which I can't blame him for, that **** is awesome.


----------



## ghoti

wade2shaq said:


> Definately one of the Wrights. Antoine Walker rarely shows up...


He does against the Nets.


----------



## HB

Just tipped the scales on the vbookie. This should be interesting


----------



## Kidd's Nets

I get to watch this one live  its on espn or espn2?


----------



## Mindlib

on ESPN 
:cheers:
go NETS ! 
:mob: :mob: :mob:


----------



## L

Is Wright really averaging 2 points a game?


----------



## ZÆ

2dumb2live said:


> Is Wright really averaging 2 points a game?


no I haven't updated the Nets stats since the 1st game. Click the pic and you'll see the seal stats. I'll try and update it now before I have to go.


----------



## L

Yikes! Carter playing 40 a night?
He will need more than 8 minutes to rest Frank! And try playing Marcus more in this game!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> I get to watch this one live  its on espn or espn2?


 ESPN I believe


----------



## Kidd's Nets

o'neal is playing according to pre-game show.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> o'neal is playing according to pre-game show.


 They said there was some swelling. I wonder how much he'll be able to play.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They said there was some swelling. I wonder how much he'll be able to play.


guess it means zo is getting over 20 minutes. another vc on zo highlight


----------



## Kidd's Nets

meanwhile, arenas is tearing it up again. 14 and 6 assists with 8:44 left in the 2nd


----------



## HB

Didnt know Vince needed only 18 points to get to 13,000


----------



## Kidd's Nets

haha. vinsanity loves miami.


----------



## HitmanNets

sup

go nj


----------



## Kidd's Nets

vc has a higher scoring average than melo since he was traded to the nets. 3rd in the league after kobe and lebron. interesting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> Didnt know Vince needed only 18 points to get to 13,000


 I remember seeing that the other day. Pretty big milestone for him to pass.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

kidd needs 30 to get 10,000 assists. from njnets.com


----------



## HitmanNets

Dwayne Wade might be Jordan but we need to stop shaq


----------



## HitmanNets

Remember those classic quotes I had when someone got hurt 

"VC out for year with Broken Hip"


----------



## jarkid

go go go , Nets.


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> Remember those classic quotes I had when someone got hurt
> 
> "VC out for year with Broken Hip"


hello, new friend.


----------



## HB

Nets starting lineup oldest in the league

LOL how does a millionaire's car break down


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

:laugh: Kidd's car broke down on the way to the arena


----------



## Petey

Heat control the tip.

Haslem attacks, can't hit, Kidd board.

Kidd to Carter. Lays it in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat win the tip.

Haslem misses, rebound Kidd.

Carter hits in the paint. 2-0 Nets.


----------



## Real

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> :laugh: Kidd's car broke down on the way to the arena


His car probably cost 100k. It should at least get him from Saddle River to East Rutherford..


----------



## HitmanNets

vc on fire


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses, rebound Carter.
Nenad misses, rebound Walker.
Shaq misses, rebound Nenad.

Vince hits. 4-0 Nets


----------



## Petey

Wade can’t hit, Carter board

Kidd to Krstic, can’t hit.

Down to Shaq, Krstic board.

Kidd to Carter for 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

see the fat f shpouldnt even be playing this is bs


----------



## Petey

Shaq blocked by RJ.

Gets it back and hits.

RJ off the screen and hits!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq with a dunk. 4-2 Nets.
RJ answers. 6-2 Nets.

Payton for 3. 6-5 Nets.


----------



## Real

Nets are shooting, and hitting early.


----------



## HitmanNets

**edited* -Real*


----------



## Petey

Nets deflect the pass to Shaq, right to Payton, Payton 3.

Kidd to Carter for 3!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

9-7 , Nets. go.


----------



## Petey

Shaq backing down Collins and flips it in.

RJ called on the travel.

Heat’s ball.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

See the fat f shpouldnt even be playing this is bs


----------



## Petey

Payton to Wade, Wade uses Walker for the screen and puts it down.

RJ to Krstic, Krstic hits the jumper with the shot clock coming down!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

cmon ghet some stops


----------



## Petey

Wade w/ the ball, Walker misses the 3.

Haslem w/ the board.

Out, back to Haslem, drives fouled…

1st on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

and the ugly guy misses both free throws


----------



## HitmanNets

Petey said:


> Wade w/ the ball, Walker misses the 3.
> 
> Haslem w/ the board.
> 
> Out, back to Haslem, drives fouled…
> 
> 1st on Kidd.
> 
> -Petey



sup


----------



## Real

I love how we are shooting..


----------



## Real

Look at Krstic, how smart was that play. Get inside and get the foul.


----------



## Petey

Haslem can’t hit, Krstic board.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Kidd uses Collins as the screen, hits.

Payton drives, to Shaq, to Haslem, Wade, knocked away by Kidd… out of bounds off the Heat as Wade is on the line.

Kidd, Carter, misses the 3, huge outlet to Wade, slam.

Kidd to Krstic, Hacked by Shaq. LOL

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hitting the long jumper. 13-9 Nets.

Wade turns it over.
Vince misses from three. Wade on the fastbreak. 13-11 Nets.

Nenad draws a foul from shaq with a nice pumpfake in the paint.


----------



## jarkid

heat damn damn damn.

nets go go go !!


----------



## HitmanNets

nets d terrible today


----------



## Petey

Krstic drops the 1st.
Krstic drops the 2nd.

Nets 15-11.

Good Nets start.

Payton, Walker, Shaq, Haslem cutting as he lost Krstic, Slam.

Kidd, Carter, Carter attacking, called on the charge.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Welcome back Richard Jefferson's jumpshot.


----------



## Petey

Where are all the Nets fans?

ESPN?

Pyaton, Shaq, in and out, Collins board… Kidd, RJ, pulls it out, around Collins, and HITS THE JUMPER!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets are hitting the shots early. 78% so far...hopefully they can keep it up.


----------



## jarkid

vc for 3.


----------



## HB

RJ's jumper looking good

VC with another 3


----------



## Real

Again, look how well we are shooting, just beautiful.


----------



## HitmanNets

**edited* Please stop -Real*

10 Pts For Vc In 6 Minutes 47 Seconds


----------



## Petey

Shaq can’t hit. Kidd board, Carter… 3!!!

Carter has 10.

Nets up 7!

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince from three! 10 points already. He's going to get to that 13,000 sooner then I thought

Time out Heat


----------



## HitmanNets

Looks Like We Gonna Go To 3-1


----------



## Kidd's Nets

vince w/ 3!!! 10 points already!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, Nets looks sharp. Hope the trend continues.


----------



## jarkid

Krstics defends Shaq well...

go to **** you big ***ty.

shaq.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

im slow.

first nets game ive watched since the playoffs and i'm excited. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> Looks Like We Gonna Go To 3-1


 Sounds good to me :cheers:


----------



## Kidd's Nets

jarkid said:


> Krstics defends Shaq well...
> 
> go to **** you big ***ty.
> 
> shaq.


something you have against shaq?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh my god, doris burke. What the hell is ESPN doing hiring a 50 year old lady as the "hot sideline reporter"?


----------



## theKidd-5

HitmanNets said:


> Looks Like We Gonna Go To 3-1


dont jinx it!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

after vince's previous games i thought his 3-point range was a bit off. I WAS WRONG!!! HAHAHAHa


----------



## Petey

Walker can't hit again.

Krstic board.

Carter called on another charge.

Marcus in for Carter.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

marcus go...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

2 fouls on Vince, both on the offensive end.

Williams and Cliff in for Vince and Nenad


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Bad Call!!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Darn it, VC with 2 PF, too early.


----------



## fiElDy

stupid foul


----------



## Real

Not the best offensive possession..


----------



## HitmanNets

vc needs to chill with those charges


----------



## Petey

Cliff was in for Krstic.

Wade, Haslem, Walker, Shaq, Can’t hit, Collins board.

Kidd pushing, Kidd, 3, Can’t hit, Walker board.

Walker, Wade misses the Alley Opp, but gets the board, and hits!

Kidd, RJ, Cliff, Marcus, Cliff, Kidd, Kidd fires a horrid 3. LOL

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

damn.... VC rushes it...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

The refs just broke the Nets' momentum.:curse:


----------



## jarkid

marcus go.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice play right there by Williams, driving and nailing the jumper. 22-17 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Wade brings it down.

Wade to Walker, Walker drives, scope shot. Hits.

Wright waiting to come in.

Marcus, hits the jumper after zigging and zagging around the defenders.

Payton, Walker, Misses, Cliff board, Kidd pushing, Kidd right at Payton, blocking foul on Payton LOL

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidd's Nets

m-will!!!


----------



## jarkid

kidd has to attack the rim more... yes


----------



## Petey

Kidd shooting 2.

Drops. Kidd pushes it to a 7 point Nets lead.

Boos for Zo!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd hits both from the line. 24-17 Nets.

Zo hearing the boos, hahaha


----------



## Kidd's Nets

bill walton undergoing treatment for leukemia.


----------



## Petey

Walker can’t hit, Kidd board, Kidd to Marcus off the cross over, can’t hit.

Haslem board.

Payton, Wade, Can’t hit, fouled. On Collins.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

wade go to ****, plz.


----------



## HB

Posey the real problem comes in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> kidd has to attack the rim more... yes


 I'll give that advice to the whole team.


----------



## Real

jasonskills said:


> bill walton undergoing treatment for leukemia.


What?


----------



## Kidd's Nets

im predicting a trip-dub by kidd and 40+ points for vince


----------



## Petey

Nachbar in for Kidd. Oh… Nachbar took Shaq out.

Wade can’t hit. But hits the 2nd.

Marcus, RJ, Marcus, RJ, RJ fires the 3 with the hand in his face!!!

-Petey


----------



## HB

RJ is on fire


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jasonskills said:


> bill walton undergoing treatment for leukemia.


 I think you mean Bill Walsh, the former 49ers coach.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

Real said:


> What?


updates in the sporscenter 30 at 30 thing


----------



## HitmanNets

cliff just retire


----------



## jarkid

robinson can't catch it...


----------



## HB

Look at that pass


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HB said:


> RJ is on fire


 It's nice to see him getting back into the flow of things.


----------



## Petey

Wade to Zo. Zo recovers and puts it down.

Marcus with the sweet lookaway and Cliff can’t hold on. LOL

Kidd not happy.

Wade brings it up.

Drives, Walker, Posey, down to Zo.

Zo called for a 3 second violation!!!!

YEAHHHH!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> cliff just retire


he can still play


----------



## Kidd's Nets

jefferson for 3!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

Drazen Petrovic 2.0 in the game (Nachbar) and he scores!


----------



## jarkid

boki ! nachbar !!


----------



## Petey

Marcus, Wright, Nachbar, drives and OVER ZO!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nacbar lays it in over Zo! 29-20 Nets.

Wade banks one in. 29-22 Nets.


----------



## HitmanNets

what kind of horse crap shot was that


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nachbar for three!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Wade got glass and hits.

Marcus brings it down with a second differential in game clock and shot clock.

Marcus around, out to Nachbar for 3!!!!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Drazen Petrovic is alive and well


----------



## HB

The team is hot toniight


----------



## Real

Nice quarter, need to keep the shooting up.


----------



## jarkid

32-22 Nets.

go nets go .

heat go to ****.

heat is my first team to hate.


----------



## Petey

Posey can’t hit.

Nets up 10 to end the 1st.

12 of 16 in the quarter.

32-22…. NETS!!!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*End of the First*
Nets 32
Heat 22

Nets shooting 75% so far...the offense is getting it done.


----------



## HitmanNets

Nets on fire tonight looking good


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Boki, playing big again. Woohoo!


----------



## Lord-SMX

man i got 2 questions.

1. Why dosn't kidd drive the ball more into the paint when he's running the fast break?
2. Why dosn't RJ post up more?


----------



## ghoti

Hooray for the Nets!

They hit their wide open shots and finished the gimmes.

How refreshing!


----------



## jarkid

Wright gets it used to play against the damn Wade.


----------



## HitmanNets

what u guys watching game on 

YES or ESPN?


----------



## Real

HitmanNets said:


> what u guys watching game on
> 
> YES or ESPN?


YES


----------



## squaleca

guys wait til we face the heat in the playoffs VC will have 5 fouls by this time!!!


----------



## jerkstore

They got enough slack to put Hassan in?


----------



## ghoti

HitmanNets said:


> what u guys watching game on
> 
> YES or ESPN?


YES.

The Nets have the best announcers in the business.


----------



## HitmanNets

A. Wright > D. Wright


----------



## Petey

Marcus brings it down.

Off to Cliff, RJ, Cliff, Wright, Wright to Cliff, blocked.

Heat’s Wright can’t convert in the open floor.

Heat kicked ball.

Sahq and Payton in.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

I have a question to those who are watching. I know that the Nets are leading, and in command of the game. Does the Heat trying to match up with the Nets lineup?


----------



## HitmanNets

jeez marcus williams is gonna be a star


----------



## jarkid

bad wright is coming.

good... marcus...

friendly roll.


----------



## Petey

Nachbar, Marcus, Marcus gets it to fall down off the bounce!

Down to Shaq, SHAQ CALLED ON THE FOUL!!!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

yes.. techinical foul.


----------



## Real

Pat Riley gets a T.


----------



## Petey

Riley Ted for complaining!!!

RJ to the line, Marcus should shoot this.

RJ hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wright to Marcus, fakes the pass, misses the 3.

Down to Walker, fouled by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Problem with Marcus is that he is trigger happy.


----------



## jarkid

fatoine' walker...

RJ always defends him.


----------



## HitmanNets

walker wasnt shooting hows he get 2 free throws thsi is bs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> YES.
> 
> The Nets have the best announcers in the business.


 :yes:

Mr. Jackson > everyone


----------



## jarkid

bench plays well tonight.


----------



## Petey

Haslem back in.

Walker misses the 1st.
Walker misses the 2nd.

RJ board.

Marcus to RJ, Nachbar, Wright, Cliff, Nachbar, Cliff, Marcus, misses the 3.

Cliff and Shaq tangle up, foul on Cliff.

Krstic coming in.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Cliff out.

Nets going small, Krstic on Shaq.

Payton on the post, can’t hit, Krstic got a piece, out of bounds on the Nets.

Out to Haslem, down to Shaq, can’t hit, Krstic board.

WRIGHT BEAT THE HEAT!!!

Timeout, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## jarkid

nice pass.... marcus to wright....

we have a much better bench..

without vc on the court, but the nets plays much more better.

that's nice.


----------



## HitmanNets

this is so easy man 35-22 nets heat are trash

u cant guard vince and antonie wright


----------



## YankeeNETicS

There goes Toine! I hope he's hot tonight too!


----------



## ghoti

More great defense from Nenad.

Every game he plays this way, it becomes less of a surprise.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jarkid said:


> bench plays well tonight.


 I like that they are building the lead with the starters out.


----------



## HitmanNets

Telfair might die?


----------



## HitmanNets

Fred Hickman the traitor


----------



## Brasil

First game i'm watching in the season.

Marcus looks very good...


----------



## HitmanNets

see the fat f shpouldnt even be playing this is bs


----------



## jarkid

go nets...

big 3 is not on.


----------



## HitmanNets

A. Wright = R. Allen


----------



## Petey

Carter still out.

Down to Shaq, gets the bucket.

Marcus... Nachbar, Wright, drives, pulls up and hits!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

What a play. Nice ball movement, Wright with the pump fake, drives and hits the shot. Very nice to see.


----------



## HB

HitmanNets said:


> Telfair might die?


You have a terrible sense of humor C15Nets

Antoine's pump fake is very Pierce like


----------



## HitmanNets

haslem the ugly f always kills us


----------



## Petey

Nets w. the deflection, Heat get it back, down to Haslem, with the jumper and hits.

Down to Wright, Krstic, no, Nachbar, can’t hit.

Haslem, over RJ with the hook in the post.

Nets call timeout.

Carter coming back.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

vc is ready to be on fire....

be carefull...

old man heat.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brasil said:


> First game i'm watching in the season.
> 
> Marcus looks very good...


 Awesome, thats cool that you finally get to see them. Glad they're playing so well for you


----------



## HitmanNets

Put vince back in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> Telfair might die?


 what?


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> haslem the ugly f always kills us


yes, he is so disgusting.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> Put vince back in


 He's coming back in after the time out.


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> Put vince back in


yes, he is.

nba 2007 champs: new jersey nets


----------



## HitmanNets

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> what?


took himself out and went to hospital he cant breath


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

HitmanNets said:


> took himself out and went to hospital he cant breath


 Holy, I had no idea.


----------



## jarkid

vc hot !!!!!!


----------



## HitmanNets

vc wow


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince from three! He's still hot even after the rest


----------



## Petey

Marcus to Carter, Carter from way down town and hits!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Marcus to Carter, Carter from way down town and hits!\

Down to Shaq, can’t hit.

Carter, Nachbar, in and out.

Wade and Kidd back in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

haha, payton's three into the side of the backboard


----------



## HitmanNets

Nets up 15


----------



## Petey

Haslem, Payton, off the top of the backboard.

Kidd board.

Out to Ksrtic, foul on Wade.

Shaq fell at the arch.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

fast break ... kill them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm heading out, time to go watch the rest of the game and drink a couple brewskis. I'll catch you all later.


----------



## Real

Pick and pop for Krstic


----------



## jarkid

krstic nice.


----------



## Petey

Krstic misses the 1st.

Krstic hits the 2nd.

Nets up 15.

Down to Shaq, Kidd picks it off.

Oh… bad pass to Wright.

Nets pull it out.

Carter to Krstic a foot inside the arch.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

wow wades a dork

hitti those **edited** off glass shots


----------



## Petey

Wade goes glass.

Kidd pushing, down to Wright, misses the 3 badly.

Shaq board.

Payton, Wade, misses, Nachbar board, Kidd pushing, Wright fouled Payton.

Wright to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Wright drops the 1st.
Wright pushes it to a 17 Nets’ lead.

Posey, Kapano, Walker, Kapano, Walker, Wade can’t hit the 3.

Krstic board.

Walker steal in the backcourt.

Walker fouled, on Krstic, his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

wright plays with confidence.


----------



## HB

Nenad is rebounding very nicely.


----------



## theKidd-5

sooo this is how it feels to have a bench!


----------



## Petey

Walker to the line for 2.
Walker drops the 1st.
Walker 6 of17 from the line now.
Walker misses.

Wright board.

LOL

Kidd, throws it away.

2 straight bad passes.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

collins can't catch it.............

and

Good Wright > Bad Wright.


----------



## HB

What is wrong with Kidd?


----------



## HitmanNets

DFA Jason COllins


----------



## Petey

Wade can’t hit, tripped up.

Wade to the line.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Kidd, who are you throwing to?


----------



## Petey

Wright out. Has 6 points.

RJ back in.

Wade hits.
Wade drops it.

Wade loves NJ, 5 straight 30 point games in NJ.

Kidd, Carter, Carter can’t hit.

Wade board, pushing, down to Haselm, hits off glass.

Nice play.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

oh god down to 12 rj brick heat ball


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> What is wrong with Kidd?


he plays so young?


----------



## HB

No more jumpers


----------



## Petey

RJ w/ room.

Haslem board.

Walker, can’t hit, Collins board, Collins is fouled.

Only their 3rd team.

Foul on Wade, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Wow what a move


----------



## HitmanNets

**edited**

*Once again, please keep posts on-topic and no personal attacks.*

*-Real*


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter fouled as Posey is reaching in. Within seconds.

Shaq back.

Posey out.

Carter w/ the step, HANGS hits!

Wade is shaken up.

Foul on Collins, Shaq to the line.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

good start to the evening nets are kicking but and i just got Vista Rtm!!! :banana: 

now only the refs can ruin it for me!!!!


----------



## Real

Vince Carter nice shot.

Dwyane Wade promoting his new shoe..


----------



## jarkid

VC >>>>> Wade


----------



## Pain5155

whats shaqs stat line?


----------



## Guest

how come wade doesn't get called for a tech when he whines?


----------



## HitmanNets

Shaq 3/10 6 Pts


----------



## thenetsfan

Lets go nets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

VC is new Michael Jordan.


----------



## Pain5155

peg182 said:


> how come wade doesn't get called for a tech when he whines?


Cause hes the Finals MVP.


----------



## thenetsfan

peg182 said:


> how come wade doesn't get called for a tech when he whines?


because he's wade peg duh lol


----------



## squaleca

unfortunately D-wade and the refs will beat VC and the nets in the playoffs and deep down inside we all know it!!!


----------



## jarkid

Pain5155 said:


> Cause hes the Finals MVP.


cause David Sterns loves him, and LeBron James.


----------



## HitmanNets

vc reminds me of jordan


----------



## Pain5155

wats the score, i dont feel like checking nba.com


----------



## Guest

Clank


----------



## Husstla

Shaqs having a horrible game. While Vince and the rest of the Nets are having a great shooting game. Most of the points outside the paint for them.


----------



## Omega

why did wade throw his head back like he got hit in the chin?? carter literally didnt even touch him...


----------



## Petey

Shaq misses the 1st.
Shaq hits the 2nd.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Kidd can't hit off the post.

Wade, glass, can't hit, Collins board, Wade comes over, Kidd travels.

-Petey


----------



## Pain5155

D-wade for mvp


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> vc reminds me of jordan


yes, wade only knows to bang the board.

ugly play.


----------



## Petey

Haslem misses, Carter board, RJ, RJ can’t hit, Krstic board.

Kidd, RJ, driving, off glass over Walker and Kapano!

-Petey


----------



## Omega

squaleca said:


> unfortunately D-wade and the refs will beat VC and the nets in the playoffs and deep down inside we all know it!!!


 ??? dude please...


----------



## Petey

Walker misses, Carter returns the favor.

Shaq can’t hit.

Board by Haslem and coverts.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Loose ball foul right there, damn refs didnt call


----------



## HitmanNets

When Udonos Haslem gets Jordanlike "NON-CALLS", you know the refs love the heat


----------



## Guest

i hope hassan dunks on the whole miami heat team


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, RJ, Kidd, can’t hit, Kapano board, Haslem, Payton, Haslem scores on the drive and hits.

-Petey


----------



## big furb

Kidd's shooting too much, they need to get the ball to curly more


----------



## Petey

Krstic goes right back at Haslem, Riley called timeout.

20.2 left, Nets up 13, 53-40.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

krstic taked that back.

answer in the other end.


----------



## squaleca

Omega said:


> ??? dude please...




its the david stern era dont forget it!!!! Just ask dirk hes still realing from that wade elbow!!!


----------



## Petey

Wade has it, resets.

Holding for the final shot.

Out to Posey, htis the 3.

Kidd w/ the half court fling, can't hit.

Nets up 53-43 at the half.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

way too close out the freakin half

i am sick of those james posey bs threes


----------



## Guest

halftime, showertime


----------



## jarkid

krstic took that back.

answer in the other end.


----------



## Husstla

Nice last min play by D Wade finding the open man for three. I'm pretty happy with the Nets performance. Carter is on fire with 15 points in the first half, and great defense from the whole team to trouble the Miami team and Shaq.


----------



## jarkid

HitmanNets said:


> way too close out the freakin half
> 
> i am sick of those james posey bs threes


yes.. james posey is disturbing...

always makes the ****ing 3....

he only knows shoot the 3....

bad player.


----------



## wonka137

kidd is playing like hot garbage, marcus really has to get more minutes the second half


----------



## jarkid

Husstla said:


> Nice last min play by D Wade finding the open man for three. I'm pretty happy with the Nets performance. Carter is on fire with 15 points in the first half, and great defense from the whole team to trouble the Miami team and Shaq.


we must win an NBA title.


----------



## jarkid

ugly zo got his terrible ring.


----------



## L

We cant rely on the jump shot for the rest of this game. Attack the rim and get the Heat into foul trouble before Shaq and Wade step it up a notch.


----------



## theKidd-5

jarkid said:


> yes.. james posey is disturbing...
> 
> always makes the ****ing 3....
> 
> he only knows shoot the 3....
> 
> *bad player*.



??? james posey is a GREAT role player.. he does what he does best which is shoot and defend


----------



## wonka137

yeah carter is on fire, except he missed how many of his last shots? its called driving to the paint, some of the good players do it, he should try it some time


----------



## Guest

oh yea, btw- krstic, 9 pts 8 reb :biggrin: :biggrin: 
kidd 4 pts, 4 ast, 4 reb 
vince 15, 1, 2
rj 10, 1, 1
marcus 4 pts 4 ast
wright 6 pts

nets-heat benches
15-5

kidd minutes 17 (vs. carter's 14)

kidd 1-5 3 to

nj 3's
5-12 41.7%

heat 3's
2-7 28.6%


nets-heat to's
8-3
fastbreak-12-3
pts in paint-14-28
fg% 54-40


----------



## Guest

oh yeah, side note: 1 TO from anyone under 26. 7 TO's have come from kidd, carter, and robinson. 0 for marcus, wright, boki.


----------



## HB

wonka137 said:


> yeah carter is on fire, except he missed how many of his last shots? its called driving to the paint, some of the good players do it, he should try it some time


Maybe you didnt notice he has two fouls, a 3rd one would be unecessary dont you think


----------



## Vinsane

wonka137 said:


> yeah carter is on fire, except he missed how many of his last shots? its called driving to the paint, some of the good players do it, he should try it some time


**edited**


*PLEASE KEEP ALL POSTS ON-TOPIC AND NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.*

*-Real*


----------



## Lord-SMX

lets go nets


----------



## ghoti

Haslem and Posey just kill the Nets. Just kill them.

There's not much they can do, though, since they are controlling Wade and winning the game.


----------



## Omega

kidds been passing terribly. he really needs to get out of his funk.


----------



## jarkid

the bench plays better than the starters.


----------



## L

RJ's shot is good thus far, but he is at his best when driving. I know I sound like a broken record, but most likely we will eventually cool off.


----------



## jarkid

Omega said:


> kidds been passing terribly. he really needs to get out of his funk.


ok... bring on Marcus Williams.


----------



## ghoti

Negatives?

Only one offensive board (but they only missed 17 shots) and only three Heat turnovers.


----------



## L

jarkid said:


> ok... bring on Marcus Williams.


Another reason to bring out Williams by the late 3rd quarter or so:
rest Kidd for the final 10 minutes of the game.


----------



## mjm1

Omega said:


> kidds been passing terribly. he really needs to get out of his funk.


The new ball doesnt seem to agree with jason kidd. ****ing david stern :curse:


----------



## Husstla

Looking how Jersey are playing this game, they look like a team that can win the championship. However still too early in the season to predict what's going to happen.

BTW When the Nets move to Brooklyn, thats when its going to be all over for them Brooklyn Nets is stupid, and I'm telling you right now they will do worse than New York last season. Nets should stay in New Jersey.


----------



## Aurelino

Wade may be the best in the league at driving baseline, going under the basket because of defensive pressure, coming out on the other side of the bucket and delivering a perfect pass out on the perimeter. It's also ridiculous how those bank shots go in when it seems like there's no hope with such a high arc.


----------



## HitmanNets

When 2nd half gonna start


----------



## Omega

HitmanNets said:


> When 2nd half gonna start


 ahora


----------



## jarkid

gotta play harder....

beat them.

only up by 10.


----------



## Husstla

HitmanNets said:


> When 2nd half gonna start


 Right now


----------



## Petey

Kidd, krstic, Carter, misses the 3, Shaq board.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

we lgonna lose now


----------



## HB

Bad way to start Vince


----------



## L

Omega said:


> ahora


You know I dont speak Japanese! :curse:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

TO again, damnit.


----------



## jarkid

bad 2nd start.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

RJ with a 3!


----------



## Husstla

3 for RJ. 13 for him


----------



## Petey

Wade drives baseline, on the reverse and puts it down.

Carter can’t hit again.

Wade drives, Krstic board.

Kidd, Carter, loses it, Heat get it, Wade to Walker with the nice pass, converts.

Nets up only 6 now.

Kidd, Krstic jumping out of bounds, RJ 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Foul on Collins, his 3rd.


----------



## Petey

Shaq backing Collins, and a foul.

On Collins.

Nets 1st team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Husstla

What a shot by Wade.


----------



## jarkid

2dumb2live said:


> You know I dont speak Japanese! :curse:


:laugh:


----------



## Omega

2dumb2live said:


> You know I dont speak Japanese! :curse:


 but do you speak spanish :wink:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets 56-51.

Nets timeout.


----------



## theKidd-5

wade stepping up!


----------



## HitmanNets

funny how haslem literally kills us every game but he when faces teams like pistons he chokes


----------



## Petey

Carter on Payton on the Swithc.

Wade drives and hits over Kidd as the shot clock expires.

Nets get it down to Krstic, can’t put it down.

Haslem w/ the bucket.

Nets timeout.

Nets up 5. Little less than 10 to play in the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Krstic is by FAR the weakest player out there.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nenad can't finish ... argh!
It would have been an easy one.


----------



## Cormegadadon

do not panic it just a run they were due keep the pressure and confidence.

look for wade to attack the hole now to get to the line slow the game down


----------



## theKidd-5

and back to a 5 point game!


----------



## jarkid

Lawrence Frank.................... think a idea........

Marcus, Antoine Wright... Boki... come on !!


----------



## HitmanNets

56-51 I knew the lack of closing out the half would cost us the game if we lose its gonna be cause of that gave them momentum in 2nd half if it was 15 they prob woulda quit and felt down at the half


----------



## wonka137

mjm1 said:


> Krstic is by FAR the weakest player out there.


[strike] go get ****ed you tool,[/strike] yeah he is the weakest when carter just turned it over, missed 7 of his last 8 and isnt playing any defense :|


----------



## mjm1

Every time Nenad doesnt dunk the ball, frank should pull him out of the game. Its gotten to the point of being pathetic.


----------



## Petey

James Posey was Ted up apparently.

Kidd to the line.

Can't hit.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

not looking good


----------



## wonka137

[strike] once again how bout you put carters balls alittle deeper in your throat so we dont have to hear you anymore [/strike]


----------



## HitmanNets

game


----------



## Guest

wonka137 said:


> [strike]go get ****ed you tool,[/strike] yeah he is the weakest when carter just turned it over, missed 7 of his last 8 and isnt playing any defense :|


meanie


----------



## mjm1

Dreadful, no energy at all on either end.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Krstic can't hit.

Payton w/ the reverse on the other end.

Walker fouls Carter, finished but no continuation.

Carter, Kidd, RJ, can't hit the jumper.

Haslem can't hit, Kidd board, RJ, out of bounds... no, a foul on Wade... no, out of bounds on the Heat.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon

mjm1 said:


> Every time Nenad doesnt dunk the ball, frank should pull him out of the game. Its gotten to the point of being pathetic.



who do u think he is give him time look at yao ming.


----------



## jerkstore

Nets will win


----------



## HB

wonka137 said:


> [strike] once again how bout you put carters balls alittle deeper in your throat so we dont have to hear you anymore [/strike]


How exactly are you contributing to this thread with this type of talk


----------



## Petey

RJ drops it a few feet from the top of the key.

Shaq, Payton, Haslem, Payton, open for 3... hits.

Nets up 2.

Kidd in and out, Haslem board.

RJ breaks it up, Heat's ball.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

jason collins makes me sick

walking statue


----------



## HitmanNets

tie game 58-58
we just cant beat them


----------



## Guest

carter needs to take over, we need to use the almighty bench


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Just like that, Heat recovers from a 10-point deficit.

RJ foul.


----------



## Petey

Payton, Shaq, Wade, Wade ties the game w/ the jumper.

RJ shooting, fouled by Payton.

RJ may be hurt.

Wait, on Walker. Heat's 2nd team foul.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

oh.. ****... ankle..


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn Shaq, planted his foot under RJ.


----------



## theKidd-5

man wade is really stepping up!


----------



## Petey

What kind of shoes is RJ wearing?

RJ fell off Shaq’s foot.

RJ can’t hit the 1st, misses badly.

Wright coming in for RJ.

RJ hits.

Nets up 1.

Nets looking to foul.

RJ takes the foul.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

damn that looked like it hurt..


----------



## mjm1

Now someone take down wade.


----------



## HB

Poor RJ, terrible luck against the Heat


----------



## Cormegadadon

can we say curse?? only kidding oh well time to win it with the bench


----------



## Petey

Wright in.

RJ coming only to the bench.
Payton, Wade, Wade can’t hit, Shaq board, and Shaq drops it.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Heat lead for 1st time

Krstic is usless

7 footer jacking up shots cant dunk cant rebound


----------



## Guest

WHERE's THE ****ING BENCH!!?! marcus williams, boki, cliffy, cmon!!!


----------



## Omega

collins sucks...


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Miami's first taste of the lead.
And now they are running.

Heat 62-59


----------



## HitmanNets

will we ever beat the heat


----------



## jarkid

don't pass the ball to Collins...........


----------



## Petey

Heat up 1.

Carter, Collins, stripped.

Wade baseline hits.

Heat up 3.

19-6, heat run.

Double Carter, Wright, can’t hit.

Collins was fouled, on Shaq.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nice.

Heat 62-61


----------



## HitmanNets

Krstic and Collins = TRASH


----------



## jmk

I hate to say it, but it looks like the same old Nets, yet again. It's time to get rid of Frank. It's always the same story. Up by double digits and we're guaranteed to blow it.


----------



## mjm1

How come shaq gets no flagrant foul??????????


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Carter gets hit, no call, but finishes.

Wade, Haslem, hits.

Wright playing some nice D on Wade.

Kidd, Nachbar, Wright, drives and fouled!

Wright playing hard.

On Walker.

Shaq and Walker has 3 each.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nice drive by Toine. Fished a foul.

RJ is back.


----------



## Guest

what in god's name is RJ doin


----------



## HB

RJ should not be back in this game. This is BULL


----------



## mjm1

peg182 said:


> what in god's name is RJ doin


you cant keep him off the court even if he gets shot.


----------



## Petey

RJ was retaped, and he is checking back in.

Wright drops the 1st.
RJ in for Nachbar.
Misses the 2nd, Posey board.

Payton, Posey, Shaq, to Wade w/ the nice pass.

Wade hits.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

Forget it

Up 17 now down 4

We can't beat them


----------



## ghoti

Um.

The Nets are getting pushed around out there.

They better start getting more physical with these guys.

In other words, I want to see some hard fouls and players paying the price, because that's what the Heat are doing.


----------



## Guest

missed ft's?


----------



## mjm1

Carter couldnt hit the ocean.


----------



## Real

Where is the effort?


----------



## Cormegadadon

just stay calm just stay calm 

damn RJ


----------



## Petey

Another whistle on the other end.

Foul on Haslem.

Wait, Nachbar in for RJ now.

Damnit.

Nets down 4.

Carter misses 2?

-Petey


----------



## Omega

richard decides to pack it in for the night.


----------



## Guest

HitmanNets said:


> Forget it
> 
> Up 17 now down 4
> 
> We can't beat them


man, the nets just suck...bottom of that atlantic, right, man?


----------



## jarkid

damn.....the game is almost over.


----------



## HitmanNets

Haslems confidence is so huge when he playst he Nets


----------



## mjm1

Carter, extremely dissappointing right there.


----------



## Petey

Wade, Posey, Haslem, drives, blocked… no Whistle.

On Krstic.

Haslem to the line for 2.

Drops the 1st.
Drops the 2nd.

Heat up 3.

Kidd brings it up.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Remember that great defense Carter and Krstic were playing all season?

That's on vacation.


----------



## jarkid

Kidd for 3.

the nets lost their rythm


----------



## Cormegadadon

we are just lacking mental toughness J Kidd has said this and i'm have to be honest I think this is the biggest fault against this nets team and the older one but we still can win this


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Hitman Nets=


----------



## Omega

jarkid said:


> damn.....the game is almost over.


 its only the third!!


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, drops it w/ the foot on the line.

Nets down 4.

Shaq throws it off Kidd’s leg, out of bounds, Heat’s ball.

Heat time out.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

mjm1 said:


> Carter, extremely dissappointing right there.


wow you said somthing bad about carter, [strike] what he wasnt good enough in bed for you last night? [/strike] the guy doesnt deserve to be on the court


----------



## HitmanNets

peg182 said:


> man, the nets just suck...bottom of that atlantic, right, man?


not bottom of atlantic but atlantic isnt saying much, weak division.

id put nets up there with bucks and wizards

they just not for real with krstic and collins at 4 and 5

krstic nice shooter but cmon hes our center we need rebounds blocks box outs and finishing easy plays by dunking he does dnone of it


----------



## jarkid

Cormegadadon said:


> we are just lacking mental toughness J Kidd has said this and i'm have to be honest I think this is the biggest fault against this nets team and the older one but we still can win this


nets is collapsing...


----------



## ghoti

Here I am looking at the numbers and thinking "Man, Vince Carter could be the MVP! He isn't letting up!"

Then he plays a quarter like this.

I hope he pulls the parachute cord.


----------



## Jizzy

Put Marcus Williams in. Kidd is playing terrible tonight. Seriously, what is up with Kidd? He's been playing terrible to begin this season. Jesus, I hate playing the Heat.


----------



## jarkid

Jizzy said:


> Put Marcus Williams in. Kidd is playing terrible tonight. Seriously, what is up with Kidd? He's been playing terrible to begin this season. Jesus, I hate playing the Heat.


25:11 ....Heat run


----------



## ghoti

Cormegadadon said:


> we are just lacking mental toughness J Kidd has said this and i'm have to be honest I think this is the biggest fault against this nets team and the older one but we still can win this


Never mind the mental toughness, where is the _physical_ toughness?

These guys are getting hammered and they are doing nothing about it!


----------



## squaleca

dont worry VC gonna put up 20 in the 4rth!!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Somebody push the damn panic button.


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> wow you said somthing bad about carter, what he wasnt good enough in bed for you last night? the guy doesnt deserve to be on the court


how have you not been suspended???


----------



## Cormegadadon

jarkid said:


> nets is collapsing...



until the game is over i wont say nothing.

this is expected come on we see this all the time the nets are known to let people come back. i know everyone is getting flashbacks but just have a little faith


----------



## Guest

HitmanNets said:


> not bottom of atlantic but atlantic isnt saying much, weak division.
> 
> id put nets up there with bucks and wizards
> 
> they just not for real with krstic and collins at 4 and 5
> 
> krstic nice shooter but cmon hes our center we need rebounds blocks box outs and finishing easy plays by dunking he does dnone of it


he's got 9 rebounds, it's only the third. and he's only missed 3 shots.


----------



## HitmanNets

71-64

24 Points swing


----------



## Petey

Wade, Payton, Wade, Payton knocks down the 3 with one on the shot clock.

Carter loses his man and drills it.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets

HEat 30 pts in 3rd still 3 min to go


----------



## YankeeNETicS

What the heck happened ????


----------



## HitmanNets

team full of gimps


----------



## jerkstore

nosedive


----------



## jarkid

....

Carter... and Jefferson,...


----------



## mjm1

The Season is crashing before our eyes!!!


----------



## Guest

what the **** was that???!??!?! foul on shaq, goal tending, bull****.


----------



## Petey

RJ will not return for the rest of the game, sprained ankle.

Down to Shaq, and Shaq w/ another basket.

Kidd, Carter, Carter throws it away.

Krstic gets it back. Kidd throws it up to Carter, but Kidd throws it right to Shaq, Carter comes out now as he fell in the 1st row.

-Petey


----------



## HB

This sucks, BIG tme


----------



## big furb

Damn, murphy's law is hitting the nets like a mother******. The offense has disappeared, the heat can't miss, RJ's hur now vince is hurt. What the hell!!!


----------



## Jizzy

This is the same exact team as last year, with the addition of a better bench. There is still no motion offense and when teams start playing physical, we go back the Vince isolation play. For Chrsit Sake, are these guys afraid of the Heat?


----------



## jerkstore

hassan adams? no.


----------



## Petey

Wade tries to use glass again, can’t hit.

Haslem fouls Krstic.

Krstic to the line as the Heat are over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Kidd is terrible...........

why no Marcus Williams ??

FIRE LAWRENCE FRANK NOW !!


----------



## Vinsane

wtf was that no call
VC is gonne be back


----------



## Guest

we need jason collins to turn thug.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Zo in for Haslem .... crowd booos. :clap:


----------



## Real

Vince Carter to the back...

Alonzo Mourning checks in...


----------



## HitmanNets

this is bs shaq had to play right?!?!?! now he hurt RJ and is prob out for a while

f'n heat man


----------



## Petey

Krstic drops the bucket.

Zo in. Haslem out.

Wait, Wright in too.

Misses the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## myst

peg182 said:


> what the **** was that???!??!?! foul on shaq, goal tending, bull****.


How is intercepting a pass goaltending? Bull**** my ***


----------



## fiElDy

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Cormegadadon

damn man is holligner laughing it up now


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd drives, and 1!


----------



## Vinsane

shaq has taken out 2 of the big 3


----------



## mjm1

Jason Kidd will carry this team now.


----------



## Petey

Posey can’t hit the 3, Zo board, Kidd slaps it away, Heat’s ball as it went out of bounds.

Heat’s Wright can’t hit the 2, Kidd comes away with it, Kidd drives, hits and fouled.

Foul on Posey!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Kidd has to play his best...


----------



## jerkstore

Kidd asserts his will on the game. go nets!!!


----------



## Real

You think Jason Kidd gives a **** aobut the score?

The Captain is going to Wright the ship.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Kidd needs to step up, as the fire extinguisher!

He's on a mission! 

ANother and 1 :clap:


----------



## Omega

take kidd out?? is that what i heard some of you say...


----------



## Guest

kidd's turning clutch, performing when we need it the most. i love jason kidd. seems he got out of funk.


----------



## Noodfan

Thats my Captain!!!!!


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Kidd bringing it back!


----------



## mjm1

Jason Kidd Circa 2002!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Vinsane

Jason Kidd


----------



## ghoti

THAT is being physical!

Kidd setting the tone!


----------



## HB

Jason Kidd YOU ARE THE MAN

Beautiful block by Marcus


----------



## Petey

Kidd drops it.

Wade out to Payton, misses, Kidd board, Cliff, Marcus can’t hit the 3.

Zo board.

Wade, Heat pass it around,.Can’t hit, Kidd comes away with it. Kidd the Big 1 takes it hard!

Hits, foul on Payton.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore

F'ing Jason Kidd!!!!


----------



## big furb

J-Kidd saying dammit, i'm gonna have to do this myself


----------



## Jizzy

That is the mother****in Jason Kidd we've all come to know and love.


----------



## Petey

Kidd ties the game.

Posey, Wade, Wade drops the foul, hangs, off glass. LOL

Wade to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Guest

Omega said:


> take kidd out?? is that what i heard some of you say...


he shoulda been taken out before, given some rest. now he's prolly gonna be dead in the 4th.


----------



## Vinsane

VC Back


----------



## mjm1

Vince carter is back! taped up


----------



## jarkid

go to ****.. danm wade.


----------



## Petey

Wade drops it.

Wright loses it, gets it back, loose ball foul on Zo.

Wright to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

WTF!

Foul by Zo. ANother cheer from the crowd!

VC back in the game, suffered just a cut.


----------



## Noodfan

Its 5 a.m here and I screamed hard. Damn thats old Kidd


----------



## Guest

kidd, taken out, given some rest, carter's back, and i'm startin to feel a lil better.


----------



## Petey

Carter in for Kidd.

Nets down 1. Heat give it up.

Marcus, Loses it, Cliff goes to tie it up, but Wade has called timeout.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Time out my ***, that's a jump ball. :curse:


----------



## mjm1

What Mother ****ing Bulllllllllllllllllllllllll****!!!!!


----------



## ghoti

LOL.

That was just blatant cheating.

It's so sad it's funny.


----------



## jerkstore

This could the fourth quarter from hell. Take a deep breath.


----------



## wonka137

we rally back and of course carter comes back in and turns it over


----------



## jarkid

plz win this game.... nets


----------



## Guest

**** wade. if the nets don't win this...imma cry.


----------



## thenetsfan

I Hate The Heat


----------



## Petey

Wade kicks it out, Heat can't convert.

At the end of the 3rd.

heat up 1.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

End of period, Heat 76-75


----------



## mjm1

The nets played just about the worst quarter imaginable, but are still in the game. They can still win it.


----------



## jarkid

RJ is so unlucky...

why always gets injured.... *****


----------



## Guest

wonka137 said:


> we rally back and of course carter comes back in and turns it over


willy wonka and the chocolate factory sucked.


----------



## Lord-SMX

we want more ultra agressive kidd! NOW!


----------



## NickDaKing

YankeeNETicS said:


> Time out my ***, that's a jump ball. :curse:


what do you expect its D. Wade lol


----------



## Noodfan

Lets keep up the high tempo. We have a good chance of winning this.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Anyone know if the cut is on Vince's shooting hand?


----------



## ghoti

They don't call the palming, they don't call the complaining - even though everyone else gets those calls no matter what.

Now he doesn't even need to have possession of the ball to call timeout.

I can't wait to play a team other then the Heat.


----------



## AJC NYC

I hate the heat too
They get all the bull**** calls
Dwade never gets calls for traveling
shaq can hurt anyone and the refs wont do ****


----------



## mjm1

Nets have to be more physical with Wade. Not necessarily hurting him, but send him to the ground and bloody um' up a bit. Send a message that cheating is unacceptable.


----------



## jarkid

Lord-SMX said:


> we want more ultra agressive kidd! NOW!


i'd like to see Kidd play it most of 82 games and playoffs...

if he does... that's the whole different nets.


----------



## wonka137

funkylikemonkey said:


> Anyone know if the cut is on Vince's shooting hand?


will it matter? lol


----------



## YankeeNETicS

funkylikemonkey said:


> Anyone know if the cut is on Vince's shooting hand?


Yes, his right hand. SOmewhere on the palm.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

wonka137 said:


> will it matter? lol


No because he'll turn the ball over either way, that was what you were looking for right?

Yes, it matters.


----------



## ghoti

mjm1 said:


> Nets have to be more physical with Wade. Not necessarily hurting him, but send him to the ground and bloody um' up.


Gotta give Kidd credit.

The Nets were getting bullied around and he gave it right back and made everyone on the team more aggressive.

I'll never doubt that guy.


----------



## Cormegadadon

mjm1 said:


> Nets have to be more physical with Wade. Not necessarily hurting him, but send him to the ground and bloody um' up a bit. Send a message that cheating is unacceptable.



we know how the refs act when they give D Wade calls but what do you think they will do when someone actually fouls him?


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> will it matter? lol


Vince carter is the key to winning the game with RJ going down. Dont you say another ****ing word against him.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

YankeeNETicS said:


> Yes, his right hand. SOmewhere on the palm.


Thanks.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Haslem fouled by CLiffy.


----------



## mjm1

Cormegadadon said:


> we know how the refs act when they give D Wade calls but what do you think they will do when someone actually fouls him?


He'll go to the line REGARDLESS, at least hurt him a bit with each foul


----------



## Guest

vince just got hacked. announcers called it "struggling".


----------



## Petey

Haslem is fouled, goes 1 of 2.

Marcus still in for Kidd.

Williams, Nachbar.

Carter splits defenders, can't hit.

Haslem converts.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Haslem is killing this..


----------



## Petey

Nets w/ a bad shot.

Cliff w/ he board.

Fouled.

On Haslem, his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Shaq in for Haslem.

Carter hits and fouled.

Carter can pull the Nets to within 1.

Foul on Posey.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter drops it, Nets down 1.

Shaq brings it up?

No Walker, Wade loses it off his foot.

What D by Wright!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Wright Is Amazing!!!


----------



## Real

I want Jason Kidd to take over this game.


----------



## jarkid

wade turns it over..


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Heats lead down by 1.

ANother Heat TO.

Chance to take the lead.

Foul on Shaq!


----------



## Guest

carter, and1, you could tell he's pissed.


----------



## Omega

marcus to the line with a chance to give us the lead.


----------



## Petey

Marcus jumps right into Shaq LOL

Shaq w/ the foul, his 4th.

Marcus to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Marcus hits both FT.

Nets up by 1.

80-79


----------



## squaleca

put kidd and rj while wade is out right now frank!!!!


----------



## jarkid

marucs williams... help the nets .. plz


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nice cut by Wright .. fouled by Shaq, his 5th! :clap:


----------



## Guest

OT: from the stats, syracuse looks great. playing great. josh wright is doing amazing. i wish i could have watched this game.


----------



## Petey

Marcus puts the Nets up 1 as he hits both.

Payton, Posey, Wade, Marcus called fouling Payton away from the basket.

Down to Shaq, can’t hit, Heat’s Wright can’t hit.

Marcus, Carter, Wright, Nets reset..

Marcus drives, cutting Wright, fouled.

Wright to the line!

-Petey


----------



## Omega

wright to the line with a chance to put us up 3


----------



## big furb

Look at Marcus running that offense baby


----------



## jerkstore

holy ****.


----------



## HB

Bench doing great


----------



## Cormegadadon

no shaq no wade nets are about to go on a run


----------



## Petey

That was Shaq’s 5th.

Zo in.

Wright drops it.

In and out on the 2nd.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Payton, Heat’s Wright,

Zo foul away from the ball.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets up by 2.

Offensive foul on Zo, his 2nd.

Another Heat TO


----------



## jarkid

Marcccccccus


----------



## jerkstore

Strong


----------



## HB

Marcus yeah boy!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Marcus!

83-79

Nets 8-0 run


----------



## Petey

Only the 2nd on Zo.

Marcus, around the screen, another screen, in, out in!

Nets 8-0 run.

Down to Heat’s Wright, Marcus away w/ the ball.

Nets throw it away.

Foul on Net’s Wright.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Bad pass by Marcus .... oh well.


----------



## Omega

whos hurt?


----------



## Cormegadadon

What The Did Wright Just Get Hurt???


----------



## mjm1

When Marcus Williams is Flashy like that, it actually hurts the team.


----------



## Noodfan

Marcus Williams is a genius


----------



## HB

Shaq is just there for space. What a luxury to have, a guy who gets double teams but really wont do much else


----------



## mjm1

HB said:


> Shaq is just there for space. What a luxury to have, a guy who gets double teams but really wont do much else


not worth 20 million annually.


----------



## Guest

Noodfan said:


> Marcus Williams is a genius


ya, but he threw that last one too low.


----------



## jarkid

OFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENSIVE FOULLLLLLLLLLl ON HEAT


----------



## Petey

Kidd is back in, Marcus staying.

Offensive foul on Zo!!!

His 3rd!

Riley, complain... please. 

-Petey


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

i hate the heat they all can go **** themselves 


shaq's fat is hurting our nets 


first jefferson (i expect that he will only miss a game or two, maybe none cause hes a warrior)

then carter (he is a reborn warrior, playing through pain)

then toine, but he wasnt hurt by shaq, and im not sure if he is in pain or not


----------



## HB

Bench players have proved their worth this game


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets 10-0 run

Nice

Nets up by 6

Walker with 2

Nets 85-81


----------



## ghoti

Where the **** is the technical on Mourning??!!

Every game they call it. I watch LP and there's three a night for way less than that.


----------



## Petey

Someone to Cliff, in, out, IN!

Nets getting some rolls!

Walker making some moves, inside and knocks it down!

-Petey


----------



## Guest

the girlfriend's coming over, imma chill with her and watch the game. later guys.


----------



## jarkid

why is walker always playing so terrible and ugly...


----------



## mjm1

getting to flashy out there, BACK TO THE BASICS!


----------



## Cormegadadon

*what??? Am I The Only One Notice Wright Was On The Ground When The Game Went To A Commerical Break And Called For Help. People Who Stay In Jersey And Have Different Announcers Was It Just A Cramp??*


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, Cliff, can’t hit.

Wade, Walker, hits the 3.

Can’t hit FT, but can hit 3s.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn to that fade away.

Kidd foul, his 3rd.


----------



## Petey

Carter can’t hit, Haslem board.

Wade w/ the change of pace, foul on Kidd.

Both teams with 4 now/

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wow, Kidd's 3rd.

You can't touch the Heat!


----------



## mjm1

Thats A Bull**** Call, I Will Crucify The Refs. Murder Them.


----------



## Lord-SMX

what the **** is L thinking???? Cliffy, Collins vs a very good defensive half court team!!!! Bring out the ****ing running game you ****ing have jason kidd on this god damn team1


----------



## jarkid

go to ****... HEAT....


----------



## Petey

Kidd reaching in, called on his 4th.

Krstic in, Collins out.

Wade to the line.

Hits. Wade puts the Heat up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Noodfan

I guess Mwill trying to do too much


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Another foul on Haslem.

Heats still up by 1.


----------



## mjm1

THE NETS MUST PUT WADE ON THE GROUND, make HIM role his ankle.


----------



## Petey

Marcus dribbles into the double team, and travels.

Wade to the fade, can’t hit.

Haslem fouls Krstic, Haslem has 5 now.

Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

86- 85 Heat....

Carter.... score that .. score that...

you have to step out...

RJ is not there, you have to play that well !!


----------



## mjm1

Noodfan said:


> I guess Mwill trying to do too much


Being flashy is NOT good.


----------



## HB

Cormegadadon said:


> *what??? Am I The Only One Notice Wright Was On The Ground When The Game Went To A Commerical Break And Called For Help. People Who Stay In Jersey And Have Different Announcers Was It Just A Cramp??*


He got up after that, he is fine.


----------



## Lord-SMX

Lord-SMX said:


> what the **** is L thinking???? Cliffy, Collins vs a very good defensive half court team!!!! Bring out the ****ing running game you ****ing have jason kidd on this god damn team1


 RUN THE ****ING BALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL OMFG!!$!#@$%!#@%


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Marcus really needs to trim down those TO's.


----------



## HB

Wright back in


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Tied game 86-86

Walker missed, Kidd rebounds.
VC with a miss.

Rebound by Walker.


----------



## Petey

5:54 remaining.
Krstic to the line.

Krstic shooting 2.

Drops the 1st.
Misses the 2nd.

Tie game.

Haslem still in there.

Wade, Walker, can’t hit, Carter board, Kidd, Carter, Walker board.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Krstic blows


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Offensive foul on Walker, his 5th?


----------



## jarkid

haha... offensive foul on heat


----------



## Real

Antoine Walker with 4.


----------



## HB

Small ball time!


----------



## Petey

Walker called on the offensive foul, his 4th.

Wright, Carter, drives, right into Haslem… no Posey.

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Vince on the line.

Shoots both.

Net 88-86


----------



## Petey

Carter puts the Hets up 1.
Carter puts the Nets up 2.

4:54 to play.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore

Good stop. bad Vince. Great foul on Waker. Vince to the line. 2-2.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Game tied at 88

Poor perimeter defense by the Nets


----------



## jerkstore

Bad Wright good. Good Wright bad.


----------



## jarkid

damn... Krstic.


----------



## HB

How could Nenad make that pass? HOW


----------



## Petey

Wade… over Wright and hits.

Kidd brings it up, Carter, Wright, inside, Krstic can’t hit the tip.

Wade misses, Krstic board, Kidd, Carter Wright, Kidd, Krstic, right to the Heat.

Haslem hits off Wade’s pass and fouled.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Krstic You Suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## jerkstore

Wright Kristic, not executing. Save us Kidd.


----------



## Petey

That foul was on Cliff. Haslem drops it and has 24 now.

Kills the Nets.

Kidd brings it up.

Payton called on a foul away from the ball.

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Give a T on Payton ....damnit.


----------



## jarkid

KRSTIC.... yuo danm !!!!!!!!!!!

VC please win that.


----------



## mjm1

Krstic, at least you wont get 50 million after this season.


----------



## Real

Play some D.


----------



## Petey

Carter pulls the Nets to within 1. Carter wait, Carter hits the 2nd, and pulls to 1.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Patyon for 3, Nets timeout.

Nets down 4.

3:25 left on the clock.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

****.... Kidd what are you doing


----------



## HB

Kidd didnt even try to defend that


----------



## big furb

GP is a Net killer


----------



## njfan5388

terribleeee its gary payton


----------



## mjm1

THE NETS SUCK, they're going to have to do massive trading in order to compete, this is completely unacceptable basketball.


----------



## Lord-SMX

omg


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

unbelievable

gross pass by krstic, terrible d, what next


----------



## Jizzy

The Heat have our number. When you have Haslem playing like TD and Payton reviving himself to his former self, it makes me wonder if we'll ever beat this team. ****!!!


----------



## jarkid

nets can't handle it....

sigh..


----------



## HB

That is Deja Vu


----------



## nets15

omfg wat does it take


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings it up. Wade w/ the steal and finishes the slam.

Carter in the Popost, Cliff, Wright, Wright drops the 3!

Krstic puts Shaq at the line.

Timeout called.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Wright with a 3. A big one.

Nets fouled Shaq.

Miami time out.

I hate ESPN. :curse:


----------



## jarkid

***** !! go to hell SHAQ


----------



## jerkstore

Does Carter get to the line enough? Payton responds. Wade on steal. Pray for rain. Wright from 3.
4th quarter from hell.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

hack a shaq


only thing that can save us


----------



## mjm1

Cant the nets please blow out Wade's knee, PLEASE?


----------



## Cormegadadon

Jizzy said:


> The Heat have our number. When you have Haslem playing like TD and Payton reviving himself to his former self, it makes me wonder if we'll ever beat this team. ****!!!



DO U REALLY FEEL LIKE THAT?

if so is it time for the nets to make a move or just try to wait out till shaq retires?


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ghee, that turnover by VC is Huge. It resulted to an easy point by Miami.


----------



## myst

jerkstore said:


> Does Carter get to the line enough? Payton responds. Wade on steal. Pray for rain. Wright from 3.
> 4th quarter from hell.


Love the user name and sig lol.


----------



## HB

mjm1 said:


> Cant the nets please blow out Wade's knee, PLEASE?


Uncessary, calm down mjm


----------



## myst

mjm1 said:


> Cant the nets please blow out Wade's knee, PLEASE?


They could try, but the Nets are soft. I think you are mistaken, it's the Nets that get banged up and run to the locker room.


----------



## HB

Of course he makes it :laugh:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq made both FT.

Heat 98-93


----------



## ghoti

mjm has gone insane!


----------



## jarkid

sigh...............


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq fouled out.


----------



## HB

myst said:


> They could try, but the Nets are soft. I think you are mistaken, it's the Nets that get banged up and run to the locker room.


What???


----------



## ghoti

Crap!

Now they can't foul Shaq.


----------



## Petey

2:50 left.

Shaq shooting…

Hits. Hits.

LOL

Nets down 5.

Kidd, Cliff, Fingerroll.

Can’t hit.

Foul on Shaq, he’s out.

Fell on Krstic. LOL

Ouch.

-Petey


----------



## jerkstore

Foul out SHAQ!!!


----------



## mjm1

HAHAHA, nenad I WILL hunt you down if you dont sink these after the worst free throw shooter in the world HITS BOTH!


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Shaq wants to make love to Nenad.


----------



## jarkid

ghoti said:


> mjm has gone insane!


hahahaah... yes....


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn Nenad, can't make a FT.


----------



## Petey

Shaq fouls out with 13 points, 6 boards.

20 Million doesn’t buy you what it did a few years ago.

Krstic hits. Nets down 4. Krstic misses, Haslem board.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

KRstic sucks.


----------



## jarkid

the game is over. finish. period.


----------



## Real

**** you Antoine Walker...

:curse:


----------



## mjm1

I wanna die, i just cant breathe.


----------



## ghoti

Walker, Posey, Haslem, Payton.

:dead:


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Damn injury ... Nets' mortal enemy!


----------



## Petey

Posey, drives, Walker, over Carter hits the 3.

LOL

Pass to Wright picked off… no out of bounds, off Wade.

2:04 to go.

Marcus, Wright, Carter, Williams, misses the 3, Payton board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

I agree. The Heat have the Nets number


----------



## myst

Krstic is horrible, he needs to learn how to put back with a dunk and pull down a rebound.


----------



## jarkid

HEAT..Nets Killer.


----------



## YankeeNETicS

No foul ????


----------



## big furb

Cormegadadon said:


> DO U REALLY FEEL LIKE THAT?
> 
> if so is it time for the nets to make a move or just try to wait out till shaq retires?


RJ, Krstic, House for KG, make it happen Rod. (kidding kidding)

Now Walker is drilling daggers. Why do he and Payton always kill this team.


----------



## Real

ghoti said:


> Walker, Posey, Haslem, Payton.
> 
> :dead:


What I've been saying all along.

These guys kill the Nets time after time after time.

I honestly have no answers on how to stop them.


----------



## Petey

Heat up 7.

Patyon air balls the 3.

Kidd board, Marcus.

No where to go, throws it up, air ball.

Heat burning clock.

Krstic fouls Haslem.

1:06 left.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The nets suck :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy

**** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** **** Fkcuk


----------



## Petey

Haslem hits.

Career high.

Haslem hits another.

Nets timeout.

-Petey


----------



## Cormegadadon

myst said:


> Krstic is horrible, he needs to learn how to put back with a dunk and pull down a rebound.



they dont build them like that over seas


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Ghee, Nets were so close ... then *poof*


----------



## jarkid

too bad...

this is so terrible.


----------



## Noodfan

I can't understand why you want to have ball in Mwill's hands while you have carter and kidd... :curse:


----------



## squaleca

what the hell is williams thinking?????


----------



## mjm1

The nets as constructed, cannot beat the Miami Heat. The trading of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and/or Carter has been deemed an acceptable scenario.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, scores attacking.
Nets press. Carter fouls.

On Posey?

-Petey


----------



## Real

myst said:


> Krstic is horrible, he needs to learn how to put back with a dunk and pull down a rebound.


Yeah...right.


----------



## Petey

Posey drops it, and Posey pushes the heat up 9.

Kidd brings it up,

Can’t hit the 3, Marcus board, and hits.

Heat have to call a timeout, good Nets D.

44 seconds left.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

Real said:


> What I've been saying all along.
> 
> These guys kill the Nets time after time after time.
> 
> I honestly have no answers on how to stop them.


There is no answer.

You can't let Wade beat you.

I guess that's why they are the NBA Champs.


----------



## wonka137

mjm1 said:


> The nets as constructed, cannot beat the Miami Heat. The trading of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and/or Carter has been deemed an acceptable scenario.


they cant beat any good team, what the **** are you talking about


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> The nets as constructed, cannot beat the Miami Heat. The trading of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and/or Carter has been deemed an acceptable scenario.


Trade RJ + VC + KRSTIC for KG + Someone ...........


:curse:


----------



## Cormegadadon

mjm1 said:


> The nets as constructed, cannot beat the Miami Heat. The trading of Richard Jefferson, Nenad Krstic and/or Carter has been deemed an acceptable scenario.



if it doesnt bring garnett it's not helping the nets


----------



## funkylikemonkey

As if KG alone would help us win...look what's been happing to him in Minni the past few years...get real guys.


----------



## mjm1

Carter, where were you 7 minutes ago????


----------



## Petey

Nets foul.

Wade drops the 1st.
Wade drops the 2nd.

Nets down 9.

Kidd brings it up.

Carter, fires the 3, front rim and goes in.

Nets foul away.

33.5 left.

Marcus w/ the foul.

Payton hits.
And again.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

KG isn't coming here.

The Nets can beat this team just as they are.

Just wait until later in the season when they are all in sync.

The Heat now have two years with exactly the same team.


----------



## Cormegadadon

funkylikemonkey said:


> As if KG alone would help us win...look what's been happing to him in Minni the past few years...get real guys.



look what happens when u give kg a good team

cassell spree they went to WCF


----------



## jarkid

****... why can't win the HEAT...... why !!


----------



## mjm1

funkylikemonkey said:


> As if KG alone would help us win...look what's been happing to him in Minni the past few years...get real guys.


He is playing in the Western Conference *without* jason kidd.


----------



## Petey

Nets can't hit.

Foul on Marcus, Walker to the line, the game is over.

27 left on the clock.

Hits. Now Walker hits, jeez.

And hits again.

DAMNIT!

Marcus Williams rejected.

Haslem w/ the ball, Carter and Haslem will have to jump.

Heat have it as they fall out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey

Ok so Jason Kidd and Kevin Garnett are on a team together, with who else? Jason Collins would start with Wright and Nachbar?


----------



## jarkid

i agree with MJM1...

please blow out Wade's knee... or Ankle...


**** you .. heat


----------



## thenetsfan

wow this really sucks


----------



## Petey

Haslem pushes it to a Heat 10 point lead.

Wright hits the 3.

Has 16.

Another new career high.

Heat win.

113-106.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Cormegadadon said:


> look what happens when u give kg a good team
> 
> cassell spree they went to WCF


LOL and the year after werent those same guys on the team


----------



## fruitcake

wow these ****ing espn commentators


----------



## Netz_love

This is one of the most frustrating games I've seen in a freakin while.

First of all I'm officially off the Nenad Kristic wagon.I'm done with this fool. All he can do is shoot.So freakin what? Can't box out his man,can't rebound to save his life.No inside game.Probably the softest guy in the whole NBA.And now I also know the man doesn't have a slight idea what he's supposed to do in a game.And I got news for all you optimists that think or better yet hope he turns into an all-star,forget the NBA,every team in the Atlantic has better big men or prospects than him.

This guy should never ever be allowed to play in the last 6 minutes of a 4th quarter.He fully cost us the game with that dumb turnover.Like what the hell was he thinkin? We could have had the lead and the crowd behind us.Dissapointing to say the least.

Finally,what was up with the Antoine Wright and Marcus William two man game? Kidd literally didn't touch the ball the last 4 possessions.Arguablly the greatest point gaurd in NBA history doesn't touch the ball when you need a basket.If Lawrence Frank doesn't get that then he shouldn't be allowed to Coach.

Sorry for all the venting.Can't stand losing to the Heat.


----------



## thenetsfan

i just got prank called and everything damn this sucks sportscenter is going to be all over the nets


----------



## Vinsane

2 much faith in this williams kid
There were times in the 4th for example when the score was 84-85 no vc at all all williams when is frank gona learn
two good things all other atlantic teams and vc dropped 30+
bad thing rj is gonna miss a couple of games
Shaq took out RJ and tried to take out Vince


----------



## Noodfan

I think its still to early to talk about trading but maybe minnesota may want Carter for clearing some space in cap next year to rebuild. Still my problem is we trust Mwill he is a (will be) good player but does he trust himself too much?


----------



## HB

I lost a billion ucash points


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Another_* 
L*_


----------



## fruitcake

wow somehow Kidd had 12, 9 and 9. must be his worst 'almost triple double ever'

god i'm so pissed off


----------



## fiElDy

****


----------



## ghoti

HB said:


> I lost a billion ucash points


I lost 1.

LOL.


----------



## HB

By the way you guys are funny. 

This team is pretty good, the Heat are just better. If they avoid the Heat in the playoffs they will go far. Let other teams worry about disposing of the Heat


----------



## Vinsane

Netz_love said:


> This is one of the most frustrating games I've seen in a freakin while.
> 
> First of all I'm officially off the Nenad Kristic wagon.I'm done with this fool. All he can do is shoot.So freakin what? Can't box out his man,can't rebound to save his life.No inside game.Probably the softest guy in the whole NBA.And now I also know the man doesn't have a slight idea what he's supposed to do in a game.And I got news for all you optimists that think or better yet hope he turns into an all-star,forget the NBA,every team in the Atlantic has better big men or prospects than him.
> 
> This guy should never ever be allowed to play in the last 6 minutes of a 4th quarter.He fully cost us the game with that dumb turnover.Like what the hell was he thinkin? We could have had the lead and the crowd behind us.Dissapointing to say the least.
> 
> *Finally,what was up with the Antoine Wright and Marcus William two man game? Kidd literally didn't touch the ball the last 4 possessions.Arguablly the greatest point gaurd in NBA history doesn't touch the ball when you need a basket.If Lawrence Frank doesn't get that then he shouldn't be allowed to Coach.*
> 
> Sorry for all the venting.Can't stand losing to the Heat.


you just met your new friend on this site and that's me
Willliams has the ball to much at critical points in the game
Robinson's old *** needs to sit and bring in the younger more athletic miki moore who can jump for them oop's some of williams time should have been given to boki


----------



## big furb

ghoti said:


> KG isn't coming here.
> 
> The Nets can beat this team just as they are.
> 
> Just wait until later in the season when they are all in sync.
> 
> The Heat now have two years with exactly the same team.


I dunno, this game seems to highlight the fact that we are really lacking as far as interior defense is concerned. They destroyed us in points in the paint. This team needs a big who can deter people from going to the rim, somebody that can be a force on the boards and can actually finish with authority at the rim. Our bigs are soft as tissue paper. It's nice that collins plays decent man to man D on Shaq, but i got news for you, Shaq's not the player that's killing this team whenever we play them.


----------



## Jizzy

Well I basically lost all of my Ucash. How the hell am I supposed to make a living now? I guess I could sell my penis or my house or both.


----------



## Vinsane

how many games u think rj is gonna miss


----------



## jarkid

Netz_love said:


> This is one of the most frustrating games I've seen in a freakin while.
> 
> First of all I'm officially off the Nenad Kristic wagon.I'm done with this fool. All he can do is shoot.So freakin what? Can't box out his man,can't rebound to save his life.No inside game.Probably the softest guy in the whole NBA.And now I also know the man doesn't have a slight idea what he's supposed to do in a game.And I got news for all you optimists that think or better yet hope he turns into an all-star,forget the NBA,every team in the Atlantic has better big men or prospects than him.
> 
> This guy should never ever be allowed to play in the last 6 minutes of a 4th quarter.He fully cost us the game with that dumb turnover.Like what the hell was he thinkin? We could have had the lead and the crowd behind us.Dissapointing to say the least.
> 
> Finally,what was up with the Antoine Wright and Marcus William two man game? Kidd literally didn't touch the ball the last 4 possessions.Arguablly the greatest point gaurd in NBA history doesn't touch the ball when you need a basket.If Lawrence Frank doesn't get that then he shouldn't be allowed to Coach.
> 
> Sorry for all the venting.Can't stand losing to the Heat.



you are right... but one point i would like to talk about it is....

Kidd can not score when he has someone to rely on...

when RJ, and Carter are not on the court, Kidd has to score... but now there are so many scorers on the court... Kidd won't score...and always chokes it...

Krstic is so stupid on that play... why he passed that ball ! wtf...

and we would lose is that Frank should play more the bench....

sigh.... this team always can't handle the heat

15-4 against the damn heat.

Trade whole the team for KG !!


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Noodfan said:


> I think its still to early to talk about trading but maybe minnesota may want Carter for clearing some space in cap next year to rebuild. Still my problem is we trust Mwill he is a (will be) good player but does he trust himself too much?


vince had 33 pts, 4 asts, 4 boards he did what he could

we lost because we lost RJ. If he played, we more than likely would have won. If we make a trade, trade RJ Krstic Mcinnis and 2 picks for KG and hassell. Start toine and there we go. But that wont happen. For christ sakes look at the positives. The bench had 33 points, i think that may have been the total points the bench produced last year. Marcus looks good, but he forces too much. Toine found his range. Boki looks fine. We need RJ to get healthy. We are capable of competing with anyone, no matter how bad collins is or how soft nenad is. Its four ****ing games into the season. Im upset as much as all of you, but this trade **** just shows how much of bandwagoners u people are.


----------



## ghoti

big furb said:


> I dunno, this game seems to highlight the fact that we are really lacking as far as interior defense is concerned. They destroyed us in points in the paint. This team needs a big who can deter people from going to the rim, somebody that can be a force on the boards and can actually finish with authority at the rim. Our bigs are soft as tissue paper. It's nice that collins plays decent man to man D on Shaq, but i got news for you, Shaq's not the player that's killing this team whenever we play them.


That's tonight.

The playoffs are in June.

There's plenty of advantages the Nets can exploit, too.


----------



## Vinsane

big furb said:


> I dunno, this game seems to highlight the fact that we are really lacking as far as interior defense is concerned. They destroyed us in points in the paint. This team needs a big who can deter people from going to the rim, somebody that can be a force on the boards and can actually finish with authority at the rim. Our bigs are soft as tissue paper. It's nice that collins plays decent man to man D on Shaq, but i got news for you, Shaq's not the player that's killing this team whenever we play them.


i see this 2 are there not any teams that could give us a valuable big man


----------



## Kidd's Nets

we would've won had rj not sprained his ankle (see: last year's playoffs and today)
that's how we dominated them in the regular season.

my theory:
heat started 2-2 last year, lost to nets 3/4 times in the regular season ---> champions
reversal of roles?


----------



## HB

You know what as much as it pains me to say this, the interior still needs a lot of work. Too many easy paint points. No one to alter shots or intimidate down low. Even with Nenad's monster work on the boards he still got exposed. 

Collins on the other hand is a liability on offense. That guy has no use on the offensive end and it hurts the team


----------



## Mikii

Williams is making too many mistakes in crunch time. He dribble ball too much and he looking for his shot too much. He must be kept on the bench in last 8 minutes. Krstic was ignored on offense all night. In second half i saw him shooting just one time. And we know he has to be third option for us to be succesfull. Its good way to motivate your best big man by cutting his shots.


----------



## jarkid

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> vince had 33 pts, 4 asts, 4 boards he did what he could
> 
> we lost because we lost RJ. If he played, we more than likely would have won. If we make a trade, trade RJ Krstic Mcinnis and 2 picks for KG and hassell. Start toine and there we go. But that wont happen. For christ sakes look at the positives. The bench had 33 points, i think that may have been the total points the bench produced last year. Marcus looks good, but he forces too much. Toine found his range. Boki looks fine. We need RJ to get healthy. We are capable of competing with anyone, no matter how bad collins is or how soft nenad is. Its four ****ing games into the season. Im upset as much as all of you, but this trade **** just shows how much of bandwagoners u people are.



i don't get it....but RJ always gets injured against the Heat....

so it's too hard to have someone all healthy...

trade RJ... he is too injury prone


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Nets actually has a chance.
Turnovers and miscues with more than 2 minutes to play did it for the Nets. They basically collapsed again at crunch time.

That's where vets a and experience matters.


----------



## big furb

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> vince had 33 pts, 4 asts, 4 boards he did what he could
> 
> we lost because we lost RJ. If he played, we more than likely would have won. If we make a trade, trade RJ Krstic Mcinnis and 2 picks for KG and hassell. Start toine and there we go. But that wont happen. For christ sakes look at the positives. The bench had 33 points, i think that may have been the total points the bench produced last year. Marcus looks good, but he forces too much. Toine found his range. Boki looks fine. We need RJ to get healthy. We are capable of competing with anyone, no matter how bad collins is or how soft nenad is. Its four ****ing games into the season. Im upset as much as all of you, but this trade **** just shows how much of bandwagoners u people are.


I agree with this evil post (team still needs a real big man though)


----------



## ghoti

The Nets will win zero games this season when they give up 70 points in the second half.

I doubt there will be many of those.


----------



## MarioChalmers

I think the Nets are an excellent team, but the Heat just have their number. Today there were lots of things wrong both teams but I wouldn't go as far as to single out Marcus Williams, Antoine Wright or Nenad Krstic, it's a team effort, and I bet you guys will love Marcus Williams by the time Kidd has to yield a bit.


----------



## Netz_love

Haslem made Kristic his b.iatch tonight .He was simply abusing him in the paint.Pushing him around and all this fool did after was look at the ref after.I got news for you dude.This ain't the Euro leage.Be a man and hold your spot or get off the floor.

And get that old fool Robinson off the floor too.Useless.


----------



## jarkid

HB said:


> You know what as much as it pains me to say this, the interior still needs a lot of work. Too many easy paint points. No one to alter shots or intimidate down low. Even with Nenad's monster work on the boards he still got exposed.
> 
> Collins on the other hand is a liability on offense. That guy has no use on the offensive end and it hurts the team


... maybe Boone is the answer...


----------



## purplehaze89

HB said:


> By the way you guys are funny.
> 
> This team is pretty good, the Heat are just better. If they avoid the Heat in the playoffs they will go far. Let other teams worry about disposing of the Heat


Truer words have never been spoken. I'm hoping that Miami draws Chicago in the first round. We just don't match up well against a team with shooters (especially when we have none to counter them). I'm really looking forward to the return of Eddie House.


----------



## big furb

ghoti said:


> That's tonight.
> 
> The playoffs are in June.
> 
> There's plenty of advantages the Nets can exploit, too.


The Nets do exploit their advantages, that's why we're always in these games. But until the heat fall off due to age or injury or we make some sort of change, I don't see much changing in the postseason between these 2 teams


----------



## YankeeNETicS

jarkid said:


> ... maybe Boone is the answer...


I can't wait to see him play. Hope he gives us something from both ends of the court.


----------



## elsaic15

arg what a frustrating game. on top of it rj got hurt. @#($*@#($#@*[email protected](. every goddamn time we play the heat its either payton, walker, or posey or any combo of them that kills us in cruch time. so #([email protected]*#$(@#*@ GAY. walker pisses me off most of all...god i hate that fat *******. good thing its only 4 games into the season. nets need to concentrate on getting healthy


----------



## ghoti

big furb said:


> The Nets do exploit their advantages, that's why we're always in these games. But until the heat fall off due to age or injury or we make some sort of change, I don't see much changing in the postseason between these 2 teams


Well, there's always the chance someone else beats them.

If the Nets do play them, I hope they are a better team than the one that gave up 70 points in the second half tonight.

Maybe RJ would help. He's pretty good.


----------



## Kidd's Nets

anther thing that frustrates me:

Kidd: 12 pts. 9 assists. 9 rebounds!!!
1 AST and 1 Rebound more and its mr triple double with just 1 more before meeting the stilt!

But overall, a decent game. had rj not been injured, it would have a close nets win, imo.
if rj is injured, 'toine is definitely getting the start.
collins did well on shaq tonight.

reason we lost: turnovers!

17-9! thats 16-24 potential points the heat had on us!


----------



## Noodfan

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> *vince had 33 pts, 4 asts, 4 boards he did what he could*
> 
> we lost because we lost RJ. If he played, we more than likely would have won. If we make a trade, trade RJ Krstic Mcinnis and 2 picks for KG and hassell. Start toine and there we go. But that wont happen. For christ sakes look at the positives. The bench had 33 points, i think that may have been the total points the bench produced last year. Marcus looks good, but he forces too much. Toine found his range. Boki looks fine. We need RJ to get healthy. We are capable of competing with anyone, no matter how bad collins is or how soft nenad is. Its four ****ing games into the season. Im upset as much as all of you, but this trade **** just shows how much of bandwagoners u people are.


I didn't say anything like he played bad (he is potg for me) or trade him. There has been a KG talk and I said Minnesota might be interested in him more than Jefferson. Please try to not get mad when your fav. player is included in a sentence about trading.


----------



## Netz_love

Mikii said:


> Williams is making too many mistakes in crunch time. He dribble ball too much and he looking for his shot too much. He must be kept on the bench in last 8 minutes. Krstic was ignored on offense all night. In second half i saw him shooting just one time. And we know he has to be third option for us to be succesfull. Its good way to motivate your best big man by cutting his shots.



All I know is as long as Kristic is our "best big man" we are not going farther then the 2nd round.If you're gonna let Udonis " freakin" Haslem go off like that when your frountcourt mate's work their assess off on Shaq,you don't deserve to see the ball.


----------



## Noodfan

jasonskills said:


> anther thing that frustrates me:
> 
> Kidd: 12 pts. 9 assists. 9 rebounds!!!
> 1 AST and 1 Rebound more and its mr triple double with just 1 more before meeting the stilt!
> 
> But overall, a decent game. had rj not been injured, it would have a close nets win, imo.
> if rj is injured, 'toine is definitely getting the start.
> collins did well on shaq tonight.
> 
> reason we lost: turnovers!
> 
> 17-9! thats 16-24 potential points the heat had on us!


I just don't think Kidd deserved this t-dub. Even though he is my fav. player I don't think he gave %100 on court today.


----------



## Cormegadadon

big furb said:


> The Nets do exploit their advantages, that's why we're always in these games. But until the heat fall off due to age or injury or we make some sort of change, I don't see much changing in the postseason between these 2 teams



basically as what has been said the nets have been exposed inside. krstic is good but he is not going to cut it against this team. 

i think it time for a change


----------



## Netz_love

Noodfan said:


> I just don't think Kidd deserved this t-dub. Even though he is my fav. player I don't think he gave %100 on court today.



I don't think you should ever say that about JKIdd again.There are two guys whose heart should never be questioned and thats JKidd and AI.Whats Kidd supposed to do if he doesn't see the ball.Not even a touch.

I think M.Williams should only play with RJ.Rj works well off the ball and Williams likes to dominate the ball.Thats the only combo that would work as far as I can see.VC and KIdd are both superstars and they need to have the ball in their hands and if Marcus starts dominating the ball Carter becomes less effective and Kidd almost uselss.


----------



## GM3

Not trying to make excuses but if this was last year and RJ goes down like today, were out of it by the end of the 3rd.


----------



## razel231

jarkid said:


> ... maybe Boone is the answer...


i'm with you but he's never been known to have been much of a offensive player so all the gripes that fans have so far with cliffy and jason collins offensively aren't gonna change with him in there.


----------



## big furb

Now i'm not completely down about this team. One positive that can be taken from this game is that it reaffirms the fact that our bench is finally legit. Wright and Marcus are as good as any bench player out there (as well as some starters). And if Boone can continue his sumer league play like wright and Marcus have I like our chances against any team in the east not from southern florida


----------



## Noodfan

Netz_love said:


> I don't think you should ever say that about JKIdd again.There are two guys whose heart should never be questioned and thats JKidd and AI.Whats Kidd supposed to do if he doesn't see the ball.Not even a touch.
> 
> I think M.Williams should only play with RJ.Rj works well off the ball and Williams likes to dominate the ball.Thats the only combo that would work as far as I can see.VC and KIdd are both superstars and they need to have the ball in their hands and if Marcus starts dominating the ball Carter becomes less effective and Kidd almost uselss.


It makes me happy to see Kidd fans but I watched Kidd enough to see his %100. I still trust in his skills so I question his effort. If a team allows that big comeback after 1st period. Everyone has to take some blame. If you watched the game you will remember the moment Kidd resurrected the fans and team. That was awesome but I remember seeing that whole minutes he is in.


----------



## IbizaXL

mjm1 said:


> Cant the nets please blow out Wade's knee, PLEASE?


i understand you are frustrated, but damn! lol

Watching RJ limping really sucked and then VC with his hand. i know its an advantage to my team, but id much rather go up against an opponent at full strength.

The Nets settling for jump shots got them in the end---again. almost everytime that they attacked the paint, good things happened for them. Fortunetly for my team, the Nets went away from that gameplan 
Watching the Pistons/Lakers game right now, for the first time in my life i agreed with one of Waltons quotes:

"Penetrate and dish. Thats championship style."

Its still a long season ahead.


----------



## Netz_love

Noodfan said:


> It makes me happy to see Kidd fans but I watched Kidd enough to see his %100. I still trust in his skills so I question his effort. If a team allows that big comeback after 1st period. Everyone has to take some blame. If you watched the game you will remember the moment Kidd resurrected the fans and team. That was awesome but I remember seeing that whole minutes he is in.



Exactly!

When Vince went out Kidd single handedly bought us back and shifted the momentum when it looked like the Heat were gonna run away with it.Does that look like a guy who lacks heart? With VC and RJ both in the locker room most people would give up. Agree?

After Kidd sat and came back he just didn't see the ball and after that Nenad Kristic turnover the whole team,especially Marcus went into panic mode even though their were still 3 minutes to go and that was the time the ball should have been in Kidd's hands and not Marcus's.


----------



## MrCharisma

I just came from the game and boy was it tough to watch...It seemed like up top there was a complete section full of red that would cheer for the Heat (*******s!) But anyway, this was a rough game to lose considering we were up by 17 and at one point had momentum in the 4th. Udonis Haslem killed us inside and we really couldn't stop them in terms of interior D. I'm hoping that Boone can provide us some much needed shot blocking and energy rebounding because right now we don't have much of that at all. Cliff seemed out of it and I guess he gets a pass since this is only his second game back but I think Frank should've made some sort of change because Cliff clearly wasn't into it tonight. Gary Payon...damn, 4-7 from 3? I can't remember him hitting 4 3 pointers in a game in several years...and then of course Walker hit them when he had to. Just like someone else mentioned it was almost a repeat of the playoffs...their role players just stepped up big time and we could've overcome them. 

The only few positives are at least Wright/Williams are getting experience early on in the season in these close games to help build their confidence and experience for later in the year and the playoffs. While it stinks losing the Heat and they seem to have our number right now we know it's a new ball game in the playoffs and the regular season doesn't mean much. I'm really anxious to see House/Boone come back, mostly Boone, if he can be our Drew Gooden or Reggie Evans (with shot blocking) i think he could be extremely valuable.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Is there gonna be a POTG thread?


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

Noodfan said:


> I didn't say anything like he played bad (he is potg for me) or trade him. There has been a KG talk and I said Minnesota might be interested in him more than Jefferson. Please try to not get mad when your fav. player is included in a sentence about trading.


do my eyes decieve me or did u say i got mad? im saying that mentioning someone like vince in trade talk isnt too smart, since hes our best offensive weapon. I dont think they would be more interested in carter because carter is about to be 30. RJ is what 26? Hes got many more years left, maybe 8 or so. Minny could build around him along with Nenad, picks we would give and then we would give McInnis, but they would probably cut him. I wasnt mad, im just saying trade threads in the fourth game is typical of bandwagoner fans


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> Is there gonna be a POTG thread?


Dont think so in this case


----------

